# Reasonable prices to sell 40k at?



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

What are reasonable prices to sell 40k at? I'v never sold off GW models before and I'm unsure on how to price them.

I'm strap for cash and have decided to sell off some of my models to help cover cost.
Manly these are armies that never got finished or will never play again but I'm look for reasonable prices to move them quickly.

All models are from GW 3rd and early 4th era, quality is poor and everything will need to be striped and some repaired as many more butchered by my early teen self.
There are also a number of incomplete models that I do have the parts for.

Models i'm looking at selling.

Space Marines.
Necrons
Eldar
Warriors of Chaos
Beastmen
LOTR Orks
LOTR Urks
LOTR Men of Gondor
LOTR Men of Rohan

Crapy pictures in my albums
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=14738&title=dscf2224&cat=953

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=14730&title=dscf2223&cat=953


----------



## rawrez (Sep 18, 2013)

Usually when selling warhammer it tends to sell around 60-70% of RRP if in decent condition. Pro paont can go up to 200% and bad quality/damaged can go down to about 30% so yea rough idea


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Never bought second hand models but if your stuff can be easily stripped and taken apart it should be worth something. If I knew I could strip and at least partly disassemble someone else's stuff and end up with models that (fully painted) look the same as the models I bought brand new I'd probably be happy to pay about 60%

I don't know how well models can be stripped and disassembled without damage though.


----------

